# Haha Zelda Bundle.



## Bacon Boy (Jan 26, 2010)

Okay, so I got Spirit tracks today (mainly because I saw the spirit flute and how much it reminded me of OoT) and then I got Majora's Mask. I plan on starting Majora's Mask after I finished my homework. On a scale of 1-10, rate both games please. (Ten being the highest.)


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 26, 2010)

Never played Spirit Tracks, but I gave it a ten because MM was great.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 26, 2010)

It's kinda hard to rate two games with one poll. =p


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 26, 2010)

ST: 8
MM: 10


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 26, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> It's kinda hard to rate two games with one poll. =p


EXACTLY! MEHEHE! I'll fix it.


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 26, 2010)

Never played ST, but I give MM a ten.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 26, 2010)

I give Spirit Tracks a 9.5 and I'll wait until I beat Majora's Mask to rate it. (I'm currently playing it right now, lol.)


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 26, 2010)

Spirit Tracks 8.5
Majora's Mask 9.5

I dont see whats so fantastic about spirit tracks I think riding on a train is more annoying that a boat because you dont get the good portals unless you do sidequests and I hate doing them before the last boss.


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 26, 2010)

Spirit Tracks: 9
Never played Majora's Mask.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 27, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Spirit Tracks 8.5
> Majora's Mask 9.5
> 
> I dont see whats so fantastic about spirit tracks I think riding on a train is more annoying that a boat because you dont get the good portals unless you do sidequests and I hate doing them before the last boss.


Train > Boat.
With the train you get some nice scenery instead of the same ocean texture for miles.


----------



## Mr. L (Jan 27, 2010)

MM:9/10
ST:8.7.5 ish lol xD


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 27, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also enjoy shooting down the many signposts they place at regualr intervals.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 27, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too! XD


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 28, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'M NOT ALONE!


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Jan 28, 2010)

Majora's Mask deserves more than a ten. Spirirt Tracks is good, but by then, my masks won't be the only ones on the market.


----------



## AnimalCrossing Boy (Jan 28, 2010)

Spirit tracks was easy


----------



## Thunder (Jan 28, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally i kinda like the train better :s


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 28, 2010)

Happy Mask Salesman said:
			
		

> Majora's Mask deserves more than a ten. Spirirt Tracks is good, but by then, my masks won't be the only ones on the market.


YOU CAN'T KNOW ABOUT SPIRIT TRACKS, IT'S ON A DIFFERENT TIMELINE!! HAXX!!!


----------



## AnimalCrossing Boy (Jan 28, 2010)

Yea it was fun especially when you win the lottery


----------



## Gnome (Jan 28, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Happy Mask Salesman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's your opinion. There are different timelines.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Jan 28, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The train is faster. Plus, if the boat sinks The Happy Mask Salesman  can't swim.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 28, 2010)

Happy Mask Salesman said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a coincidence, neither can i!


----------



## AnimalCrossing Boy (Jan 28, 2010)

just for this I tells u secret  when you get all Stamps for Niko he will give you scroll that teaches the great spin the other link used


----------



## Gnome (Jan 28, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Happy Mask Salesman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I*

:3


----------



## Thunder (Jan 28, 2010)

AnimalCrossing Boy said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">just for this I tells u secret  when you get all Stamps for Niko he will give you scroll that teaches the great spin the other ]Keep it in a spoiler :/


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Jan 28, 2010)

How do you get the stamp book?


----------



## AnimalCrossing Boy (Jan 28, 2010)

WELL I GET BORED


----------



## Thunder (Jan 28, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no u


----------



## AnimalCrossing Boy (Jan 28, 2010)

Niko


----------



## Thunder (Jan 28, 2010)

AnimalCrossing Boy said:
			
		

> WELL I GET BORED


Bored or not, keep a spoiler, in a spoiler.


----------



## AnimalCrossing Boy (Jan 28, 2010)

Any one need help to get through this?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 28, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. Not all of the games have a confirmed timeline placement, but Majora's Mask and Spirit Tracks do. Spirit Tracks is confirmed to be on the Adult Timeline, and Majora's Mask is confirmed to be on the Child Timeline. Therefore, it would be impossible for the Child Timeline's version of the Happy Mask Salesman (as this one is, since he knows of the Majora's Mask and Termina) to ever know of the events of Spirit Tracks, for the obvious reason that it takes place many, many years afterwards, and even if he could see into the future somehow or had a way of time travel, there's no way he could see/travel to an alternate timeline.


----------



## AnimalCrossing Boy (Jan 28, 2010)

uh i dont get it


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Jan 28, 2010)

Who is this annoying person? There's a mask to prevent this.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 28, 2010)

Happy Mask Salesman said:
			
		

> Who is this annoying person? There's a mask to prevent this.


I'd buy that in a second.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Jan 28, 2010)

mr. tye, there's a mask for everything. For seeing into the future, different time lines, x-Ray masks, etc.


----------



## AnimalCrossing Boy (Jan 28, 2010)

Uh why do u want to sell masks on a site ?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 28, 2010)

Happy Mask Salesman said:
			
		

> mr. tye, there's a mask for everything. For seeing into the future, different time lines, x-Ray masks, etc.


Then what does an alternate-timeline-travel mask look like?


----------



## Thunder (Jan 28, 2010)

Happy Mask Salesman said:
			
		

> mr. tye, there's a mask for everything. For seeing into the future, different time lines, x-Ray masks, etc.


GIMME THE MASK D:


----------



## AnimalCrossing Boy (Jan 28, 2010)

... i'm out ....


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Jan 28, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Happy Mask Salesman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AnimalCrossing Boy (Jan 28, 2010)

HOLY MOLY DO U LET UUR CHILDREN SEE THAT?


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Jan 28, 2010)

Children are something I don't have.


----------



## AnimalCrossing Boy (Jan 28, 2010)

Or siblings?


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Jan 28, 2010)

An only child I am.


----------



## AnimalCrossing Boy (Jan 28, 2010)

Ur a loner and also...... GET A REAL JOB


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 28, 2010)

So time-traveling masks are carved from pineapples, interesting.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Jan 28, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> So time-traveling masks are carved from pineapples, interesting.


Not just any pineapples, but magical pinneapples from the Goron City. They the fruit can be found every 1000 years after the lava subsides for one year on Harvest Day.


----------



## AnimalCrossing Boy (Jan 28, 2010)

I rather have maple leaves  (logs out)


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 28, 2010)

@Gnome
Confirmed timeline:
....................-Wind Waker/Phantom Hourglass-Spirit Tracks
Ocarina of Time
....................\Majora's Mask-Twilight Princess

Every other game is debatable though.

@Tye
The Happy Mask Salesman is no oridinary man, you'll realize this once you beat MM, and actually, according to OOT, the Ocarina of Time itself can be used to create a seperate timeline, so it's likely it can be used to go back and forth between them.


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 28, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> @Gnome
> Confirmed timeline:
> ....................-Wind Waker/Phantom Hourglass-Spirit Tracks
> Ocarina of Time
> ...


Noooo, timeline war invasion.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 28, 2010)

Happy Mask Man is also in Oracle of Ages. :0


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 28, 2010)

I feel like I missed something. And isn't MM a direct sequel to OoT?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 28, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> @Gnome
> Confirmed timeline:
> ....................-Wind Waker/Phantom Hourglass-Spirit Tracks
> Ocarina of Time
> ...


The other games are debatable in a way, but the following is basically confirmed, due to developer quotes and in game evidence:


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 28, 2010)

@Tye, none of that is confirmed, not even the FSS, which Aonuma didn't have a big part in, the timeline I posted is the only truly confirmed one.

@Al, MM is a direct sequal to OOT, after Zelda creates the second timeline at the end of OOT so Link could relive his childhood, he went off to find Navi.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 28, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> @Tye
> The Happy Mask Salesman is no oridinary man, you'll realize this once you beat MM, and actually, according to OOT, the Ocarina of Time itself can be used to create a seperate timeline, so it's likely it can be used to go back and forth between them.


I'll take your word on Majora's Mask (DAMN GAME IS TOO FRUSTRATING!! GAH!! XD), but the Ocarina of Time cannot be used to travel between alternate timelines. _It_ didn't create an alternate timeline, it was a result of the time travel. The Ocarina of Time was responsible for it, but it didn't directly create it. It sent Link back in time, leaving a future with a sealed Ganon and no Link, and...well, you know the story. =p The point is that the Ocarina itself didn't make the split in the timeline, and traveling between alternate timelines is impossible. Alternate timelines are completely separated from each other in every way possible.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 28, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 28, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 28, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 28, 2010)

@Jak, don't even try, it's not so easy to be a good theorist, you have to memorize every detail of every Zelda game. You'd be saving yourself by not getting into it.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 28, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> @Tye, none of that is confirmed, not even the FSS, which Aonuma didn't have a big part in, the timeline I posted is the only truly confirmed one.
> 
> @Al, MM is a direct sequal to OOT, after Zelda creates the second timeline at the end of OOT so ]Aonuma said that FS and FSA take place before any other game (that was before TMC was released, so it becomes the first in the timeline because it's a prequel to FS/FSA), and regardless of his level of involvement in the game, he wouldn't say something so important if he didn't know what he was talking about. The argument "he wasn't involved much, so he doesn't know what he's talking about" is ridiculous. Being the main developer of Zelda (other than Miyamoto), he would definitely be informed about what's going on with the game, even if he isn't involved much. And he said "we" in the interview, implying that he's talking for the whole development team. I don't know why people argue over developer intent when it's right in front of them. The Four Sword series has a set placement in the timeline according to Aonuma, so why ignore it? The games are so untied to the rest of the series that they could go practically anywhere, so why not before OoT? Aonuma and the team behind FSA says so, so why argue the fact?
> 
> As for ALttP, TP makes it very clear that takes place on the Child Timeline. And LA would come after it, being a direct sequel. And to even think that any of the released Zelda games actually take place after ST in the new Hyrule is ridiculous. ST makes it very clear that this Hyrule is a completely new Hyrule, and no other currently released games fit after it. Sure, you can try to make connections, but you're causing yourself more trouble, and creating tons of plot holes while you're at it. It makes much more sense to place ALttP/LA, OoS/OoA, and TLoL/TAoL somewhere after TP in the Child Timeline. And the most logical order, at least to me, is what I posted. It's as close to a confirmed timeline as you can get, at least in my opinion.


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 28, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> @Jak, don't even try, it's not so easy to be a good theorist, you have to memorize every detail of every Zelda game. You'd be saving yourself by not getting into it.


I meant as in I'll actually watch the debate instead of ignoring it.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 28, 2010)

@Tye, if you follow every developer quote, then LoZ/AoL would go before ALTTP and LA could be anywhere. ;D


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 28, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 28, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> @Tye, if you follow every developer quote, then LoZ/AoL would go before ALTTP and LA could be anywhere. ;D


I don't follow every developer quote. I only follow the quotes that are still valid. Any quote before TWW is invalid because the split timeline hadn't been thought of yet. The split radically changed the timeline, so any previously confirmed timeline placements would likely have changed. They haven't done anything radically different to the timeline since, so any quote after TWW has no reason to be ignored. The FSA obviously took place after TWW, so there's no reason to ignore it.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 28, 2010)

Also Tye, the FSS and LoZ/AoL can both work on the AT, and there is even in-game evidence to support it, also, every game except MM was once on the AT (OOT was once the seal war remember), but that doesn't mean they couldn't have been changed since them, i'm a CT placer, but I don't ignore theories and call them ridiculous, that's just being a bad theorist.
You have to remember, every timeline theory, including your own is just that, a theory, not a fact.
It's not a fact all of the older games are CT.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 28, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 28, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 28, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Also Tye, the FSS and LoZ/AoL can both work on the AT, and there is even in-game evidence to support it, also, every game except MM was once on the AT (OOT was once the seal war remember), but that doesn't mean they couldn't have been changed since them, i'm a CT placer, but I don't ignore theories and call them ridiculous, that's just being a bad theorist.<br />You have to remember, every timeline theory, including your own is just that, a theory, not a fact.<br />It's not a fact all of the older games are CT.


What evidence? Don't tell me "the presence of Force", because although that might be a nice common element to link PH and ST with TMC, FS, and FSA, it doesn't prove anything. There's no reason why Force can't be present in all timelines. Also, there's more evidence against an Adult Timeline placement for the FSS than there is for it. The biggest thing is that ST takes place in a completely new Hyrule, not the Hyrule of OoT, TP, and ALttP. But we know that ALttP Hyrule is the same as FSA Hyrule, so saying that FSA takes place on the Adult Timeline is also saying that ALttP goes there, too, and that just doesn't fit at all. 

I don't know why we're even arguing about the FSS's placement. There's no reason to ignore Aomuna's quote. If he says that they go before OoT, then they go OoT, period. No one argues about TWW and TP's placement, do they? Why do we choose to believe the developers for those games but ignore the FSS?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 28, 2010)

Minish Cap has new Hylian, which didn't exist until Wind Waker, there's also the reference of the Golden triumph forks.
You're just ignoring theories you don't like despite in-game evidence to support it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 28, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 28, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 28, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Minish Cap has new Hylian, which didn't exist until Wind Waker, there's also the reference of the Golden triumph forks.
> You're just ignoring theories you don't like despite in-game evidence to support it.


You can't take _everything_ as evidence. Especially from a game developed by Capcom, who loves to reuse elements from older games. The TWW Hylian text can be explained because Capcom didn't want to create their own Hylian language, so they just went with what was available. Yes, they _could_ have used OoT Hylian, but it's much more limited than TWW Hylian. Besides, it can be argued that TWW Hylian is just an updated version of OoT Hylian, because they wanted to update the outdated and incomplete OoT Hylian to make it easier to translate and look better. In other words, the difference between OoT Hylian and TWW Hylian could very well be nothing more than a change in style. The two languages can be one and the same, despite looking different, much like the statue of the Hero of Time in TWW. The Hero of Time looked nothing like the statue in TWW, it was just changed to match the style of the game. Also, TMC uses the same style as TWW, so it using TWW's style of the Hylian language is understandable.

As for the Triumph Forks, it's most likely just a meaningless reference thrown in by Capcom, along with the references to the Oracle games.

I don't ignore in game evidence, I ignore references and cameos that contradict other, more important evidence.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 28, 2010)

It could or couldn't be solid evidence, like I said, you're just ignoring what you don't like.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 28, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sending him back wouldn't mean that everything would be erased. I agree, Zelda wouldn't do that if that was the case. Whether she knew that it would cause an alternate timeline or not really doesn't matter, it's whether _Nintendo_ had thought of it at the time. They probably thought of the possibility, but they certainly didn't use it until TWW.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 28, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> It could or couldn't be solid evidence, like I said, you're just ignoring what you don't like.


No, I'm not ignoring what I don't like. I'm ignoring it because some things _have_ to be ignored, otherwise some evidence contradicts other evidence. If you take every little reference in TMC as fact, then TMC has to take place on both timelines and before the split simultaneously, and I don't think it's possible for one game to take place in three different places in time. You, on the other hand, are ignoring what you don't like when it comes to Aonuma's FSA interview.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 28, 2010)

I consider the Hylian Text a reasonable arguement, but does that mean i'll put MC on the AT? No.

Plus like you said earlier, the quote by Eiji was before MC, the timeline isn't set in stone. It can change.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 28, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not at all, they are good points, and shouldn't be ignored.

Evidence in Zelda always contradicts other evidence, nothing new, what's your point?

I'm not ignoring it, just pointing out you can't be so sure it's fact and take every developer quote to heart, the only reason the Split is fact is because it's been said more than once.


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 28, 2010)

OGAWD NERDFEST.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 28, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I consider the Hylian Text a reasonable arguement, but does that mean i'll put MC on the AT? No.
> 
> Plus like you said earlier, the quote by Eiji was before MC, the timeline isn't set in stone. It can change.


The interview taking place before TMC doesn't change its validity. The game fits in right before FS/FSA as a sequel, with no other effect on the timeline. And if you say that Aonuma's FSA interview isn't set in stone, then you can't say that all the other ones are, so you'd be saying that the OoT--TWW, OoT/MM--TP timeline isn't set in stone, either, but we all know that it is.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 28, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The interview taking place before Wind Waker doesn't change it's validity.
Dohohoho.

Also, I don't think you understand the meaning of "set in stone" the timeline doesn't stay the same forever, they could scrap the split if they wanted to.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 28, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does, because the timeline was drastically changed with TWW. It's been consistent ever sense, so there's no reason to ignore any developer quote after that. TMC didn't have any huge impact on the timeline, except being a prequel to FS/FSA.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 28, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Also, I don't think you understand the meaning of "set in stone" the timeline doesn't stay the same forever, they could scrap the split if they wanted to.


They _could_, but right now they have no reason to, and it's been consistent ever since TWW, so there's no reason to believe that they'll change it, or at least not anytime soon.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 28, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why should you ignore it just because of Wind Waker, ST brought up a new Hyrule afterall, and the Deku Tree mentioned something about bringing back the land


----------



## Gnome (Jan 28, 2010)

All of the timeline comes down to one thing.

All Zeldas are *****es, AND! All Links are girls.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 28, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't work at NoJ, you have no idea if it's consistent or not.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 28, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Great Deku Tree said nothing about bringing back the old Hyrule. He said he wishes to grow forests across the ocean to unit the islands of the Great Sea. The Hyrule of OoT would stay sealed beneath the ocean, so I don't see what your argument is.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 28, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From what's we know, it has been. They haven't contradicted themselves yet.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 28, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, you see, the overworld in FSA looks like a bunch of islands clumped together.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 28, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, the overworld of FSA looks nearly identical to that of ALttP.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 28, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> All of the timeline comes down to one thing.
> 
> All Zeldas are *****es, AND! All ]NOBODY'S LISTENING.
> 
> /tye


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 28, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gnome (Jan 28, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes, it does look like a clump of islands.
Actually Tye, ALTTP map isn't a big island, and the similarities are only Kakariko, Death Mountain, and Gerudo Desert.
LoZ map is identical to that of ST, just with less water in the ocean realm and no snow realm.

Also, another thing. ALTTP didn't have a *very large tower near the middle of the map*.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 29, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Yes, it does look like a clump of islands.
> Actually Tye, ALTTP map isn't a big island, and the similarities are only Kakariko, Death Mountain, and Gerudo Desert.
> LoZ map is identical to that of ST, just with less water in the ocean realm and no snow realm.
> 
> Also, another thing. ALTTP didn't have a *very large tower near the middle of the map*.


I can't find it again, but there was an image that compared the overworlds of both ALttP and FSA, and there were nearly 100% identical. It makes sense, sense FSA was originally supposed to be a prequel to ALttP, before Miyamoto upended the tea table.

Here's a nice image that someone made that shows that every single Hyrule is one and the same (except Spirit Tracks, of course):<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

And Spirit Tracks' Hyrule looks nothing like TLoZ Hyrule. >_>


And what tower are you talking about? .-.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 29, 2010)

Wrong. Lake hylia is in a different place, and don't even suggest the lost woods similarity, because that's only there because of Ganon.

Um. Yes it does. Coast in the south east, desert above it, mountain above that, lost woods in the south east.

The Tower of Winds. go play FSA.

Also that map is awesome, Zelda Wii should be like that. But Spectacle rock is part of DM.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 29, 2010)

MM: 100
ST: 9


----------

